# Kim Kardashian to launch her own fragrance



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

from Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

_It has always been a dream of mine to start my own perfume business, since I love to mix fragrances together and come up with new and different scents! I hope you understand my *total* excitement as I let *you*, the readers of my blog, become *the first* to know that I am creating my own fragrance!!!  

I have decided to work with *New Wave Fragrances*, who also distribute Ed Hardy and True Religions fragrances. 

It all started when my mom introduced me to famous perfumer *Caroline Sabas* from Gras, France. She and I have been working together to create a scent that is uniquely me that I can share with everyone!

I have also hired local designer *Scott Oshry* to help me create the perfect bottle for my fragrance.

It is in the development stages, but we hope to have it in stores by next May - Mother’s Day! It will be available in the U.S., Germany, England, Australia and Japan.

I hope you LOVE what I come up with!

 Xoxo, 

 Kim_

Who else totally saw that coming lol


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

shes pretty but blah
but i would give the fragrance a chance because i dont care whos name is on it


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

ooh i hope it smells good


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 3, 2008)

No, I am not surprised. 

I read somewhere that Angelina Jolie is coming out with a fragrance too.  I don't know if that's true.


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

jenna jameson too
has anyone smelled it?


----------



## kokometro (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh.. the Jenna Jameson perfume joke just writes itself....


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 3, 2008)

There is no shortage of perfumes now.  Wow! 

No, I haven't smelled Jena Jamison (sp?)


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_No, I am not surprised. 

I read somewhere that Angelina Jolie is coming out with a fragrance too.  I don't know if that's true._

 
Really? That doesn't sound like her kind of deal, self endorsement...but who knows.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kokometro* 

 
_Oh.. the Jenna Jameson perfume joke just writes itself...._

 
lol, you're mean!


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2008)

If she doesn't even know that "Gras, France" is actually *Grasse*, France (one of the most well-known perfume capitals of France, if not the world), I doubt her fragrance will be any good. I'm not very knowledgeable on perfumes and even _I _know that!

Grasse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Meryl (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh great,  another rich girl with a sex tape making a celebrity perfume. 

Caroline Sabas did Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy, so let's not expect too much from Kim's fragrance.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

even if it smells good, i won't be buying it.shes beautiful but theres not much else to make me want to hand her my $$$.

i bet her bottle design will be a womans silhouette with a big ass. thats all she cares about, her ass is big.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a fan so if it does smell good, then I won't have a problem buying it haha.


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 18, 2008)

Let me guess, she's going to name it something stupid and edgy, like *crisp icy voice* WHOOOSH! _Kim. By Kim Kardashian. _I'm not buying it lol. I just don't like her, she's self-absorbed and thinks she's so hot.
She's just copying the whole get-famous thing.

1. Daddy launches show. Get nose job and breast implants if necessary.
2. Party all the time and show up on camera a lot.
3. Become center of attention.
4. Launch perfume.
5. Launch a ton of other stuff, like Fatheads posters, notebooks, clothing, wallets, toilet paper....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Purchase swimsuit.
7. Purchase rubber kiddie pool.
8. Fill kiddie pool with money.
9. Wallow in the cash. Skinny-dip if you can.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 19, 2008)

she said in a video somewhere that it'll have notes of tuberose, gardenias and some other white floral. sounds nice, but kind of common... hopefully the scent will be unique. i'll deffinitley give it a whiff once it comes out, though.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 19, 2008)

lol I actually like Kim K for I dunno why I just do ...I try not to hate on hoes getting their money on lolz ...but when I read the title I thought ..hmh I wonder if it will smell like A$$ lolz ..sorry i know that sounds yuck ..it does but it loled in my brain ..and then someone mentioned Jenna Jameson has a fragrance LOL LOL LOL im not gonna say what that could end up smelling like lolz..

haha sorry im feeling pretty ditzy and silly atm


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Oh great, another rich girl with a sex tape making a celebrity perfume._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_
Caroline Sabas did Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy, so let's not expect too much from Kim's fragrance. _

 


Agreeing with you on that! I got the MF perfume on a recommendation from here, it smelt very cheap and kind of tacky. Give me Channel and Yves St Laurent any day!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_Let me guess, she's going to name it something stupid and edgy, like *crisp icy voice* WHOOOSH! Kim. By Kim Kardashian. I'm not buying it lol. I just don't like her, she's self-absorbed and thinks she's so hot.
She's just copying the whole get-famous thing.

1. Daddy launches show. Get nose job and breast implants if necessary.
2. Party all the time and show up on camera a lot.
3. Become center of attention.
4. Launch perfume.
5. Launch a ton of other stuff, like Fatheads posters, notebooks, clothing, wallets, toilet paper....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Purchase swimsuit.
7. Purchase rubber kiddie pool.
8. Fill kiddie pool with money.
9. Wallow in the cash. Skinny-dip if you can._

 

That cracked me up!

If I want to smell like a hoe, there are many other celeb perfumes that can do that for me, where would Kim K get her market!
Lol!

The only thing I like about her is her hair. =)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

i dont know why this has turned into a hate thread but i don't think kim would want us walking around smelling like cat p*ss

she is a very stylish girl.. so what if she did a porn video, normal people can make videos on their phones and easily get sent about, its happened to alot of people so it doesn;t mean shes a slut or a bad person just because shes not a virgin


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Well britney spears didnt want us to go round smelling like cat pee either I assume, but some how, she did it!
=)


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

wHATS IT SUPPOSED TO SMELL LIKE, AFTER SEX??? LMAOOO jk or maybe smel like MONEY LOL

hey I like britney spears' IN CONTROL, the rest suck but that one smells amazing..


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_wHATS IT SUPPOSED TO SMELL LIKE, AFTER SEX??? LMAOOO jk or maybe smel like MONEY LOL

hey I like britney spears' IN CONTROL, the rest suck but that one smells amazing.._

 
Lol Maybe it smells like her ex's pee since she liked that so much apparently LOL!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 26, 2008)

well ok ..i went back and read this thread it kind of has turned to i hate kim lol ...even I was loling at what it would smell like ..and I actually really do like KIM K fashion , hair, and makeup he he .

Im hope to be surprised when i get to smell this..I hope it turns out like the Jessica Simpson fragrance..Can't stand J.S. but her new Fancy shcmancy frgrance I absolutely love go figure..and the rest of line of things she sells I must say are nice ..the shoes, bags..and I did like that dessert line she had too..

so maybe Km K will be smart about things and branch out and start an empire ..were we all hate hate but secretly want to look and be a bit like her .(.looks wise) he he


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

i love britneys perfumes


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love britneys perfumes_

 
i like the one that comes in the pink bottle with sparklies on it ..i forget the name ..but it wasnt the first one with the pretty blue bottle..which i can't stand the fragrance of ..but the one in pink smells like cotton candy to me hehe.

i hope kim's fragrance is diffrent from the other celeb type fragrances..where i think most of the celeb ones are very young and fruity ..i'd like to smell something exotic and spicy from Kim K. Maybe something that would embody her Armenian heritage ..oh and I bet if she did go that route ..that the perfume bottle could have some really great potential as far as look go ..I picture something with a dark glass color ..lots of gold filigree and maybe some jewel toned sparklies lol ? I dunno ..definetly a sexy shape to the bottle ..kind of like JLO GLOW ya know ?


----------



## revinn (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love britneys perfumes_

 

Mmmm, me too. I like Paris Hilton's Can Can fragrance too. I don't know if I'll like this fragrance if it has a lot of floral notes, but I'll definitely give it a try. I could care less who makes it, as long as it smells good. I don't think it's fair to slam a product before you've tried it just because a certain person's name is attached to it..


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 26, 2008)

They are made synthetically and cheap, I just personally feel most celeb perfumes smell tacky, they are aimed at fan girls.

Where as something like Chanel or Gucci will not go out of fashion and smell better and stronger because they are made from better quality ingredients.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

i know what you mean yeh, i've had my chanel chance for a few years now i like to save it for special occassions because it's soo strong, i just feel for during the day i like not so expensive perfumes like JLO, Britney, YSL babydoll, dior addict etc.
i have about 30 perfumes.. espensive, cheap, celeb, bascially a big mixture
i never buy a perfume i dont like.. i dont see why buying a perfume you havent smelt is worth it

didnt you buy the britney one because of the recommendations on here?
alot of people say they like a perfume and i hate it, everyone has their preferences, some people like sweet smells, some like perfumes i think smell like old grannys but im not gonna go out and buy a perfume just because so n so said it's smells good

and Kayte: on one of your videos when u went to the US, you took the britney fragrance with you so why say you hate it but take it away with you?


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_That cracked me up!

If I want to smell like a hoe, there are many other celeb perfumes that can do that for me, where would Kim K get her market!
Lol!_

 
That's really uncalled for.


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont know why this has turned into a hate thread but i don't think kim would want us walking around smelling like cat p*ss

she is a very stylish girl.. so what if she did a porn video, normal people can make videos on their phones and easily get sent about, its happened to alot of people so it doesn;t mean shes a slut or a bad person just because shes not a virgin_

 
Exactly, all this talk about her being a hoe, stupid etc. Just really makes me sad. Nobody here even knows the girl. But hey, Women get labeled as being catty all the time, I guess we are just proving that the label is correct.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_If I want to smell like a hoe_

 
How on earth can someone smell like a hoe


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_If she doesn't even know that "Gras, France" is actually *Grasse*, France (one of the most well-known perfume capitals of France, if not the world), I doubt her fragrance will be any good. I'm not very knowledgeable on perfumes and even I know that!

Grasse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

 
Oh, yep because of that her perfume will be horrible.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

i've noticed everytime theres a KIM K thread.. it always turns into a bitching session

very boring


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

I usually don't care for celebrity fragrances, but I'm interested to see what Kim K's smells like.
Why does everyone hate on her by the way? She's a fucking human being, a woman at that. I think everytime someone mentions her people bring out the "ho" comments and the whole sex tape stuff, it's getting old. I think people are secretly jealous. She's a beautiful woman.


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I usually don't care for celebrity fragrances, but I'm interested to see what Kim K's smells like.
Why does everyone hate on her by the way? She's a fucking human being, a woman at that. I think everytime someone mentions her people bring out the "ho" comments and the whole sex tape stuff, it's getting old. I think people are secretly jealous. She's a beautiful woman._

 
Couldn't have said it better myself. I mean what even makes her a hoe? Because she had sex with her long time boyfriend & taped it? I have done that too & so have tons other people! I guess you are calling me & them a hoes as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

lol i've done it too i guess im a hoe!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Couldn't have said it better myself. I mean what even makes her a hoe? Because she had sex with her long time boyfriend & taped it? I have done that too & so have tons other people! I guess you are calling me & them a hoes as well._

 
I can't say I hate her (I haven't read much about her), and I think she's pretty, but there is a difference between making a sex tape and being famous for just being wild and nothing else. It does annoy me that there are many talented women out there who are ignored because you have to get a DUI, make a sex tape or flash your crotch to get noticed.

Anyway, back to perfume talk, I never end up buying celeb fragrances, but I am always curious about how they smell and I want to smell this one too.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 29, 2008)

Let the haters hate.

Kim is hot and has a lot of style. She was a model before anything else, so just because her sex tape got out and then she got a show doesn't mean she didn't have a career beforehand. 

I'm not much of a perfume person anymore but I'll def have to check it out.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Let the haters hate.

Kim is hot and has a lot of style. She was a model before anything else, so just because her sex tape got out and then she got a show doesn't mean she didn't have a career beforehand. 

I'm not much of a perfume person anymore but I'll def have to check it out._


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_and Kayte: on one of your videos when u went to the US, you took the britney fragrance with you so why say you hate it but take it away with you?_

 
Thats because I gave it away over here! It just didnt kick it for me!

And I think Kim K is alright, I just think celebrity fragrances are awful!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Oh great, another rich girl with a sex tape making a celebrity perfume. 

Caroline Sabas did Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy, so let's not expect too much from Kim's fragrance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Someone else agreed with me here and I get personally attacked. I didnt attack any of you so back off. You know who you are.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Someone else agreed with me here and I get personally attacked. I didnt attack any of you so back off. You know who you are._

 
No, you didn't attack anybody, but you're expressing your opinions in an incredibly brash manner, and that will almost certainly call for some negative retorts.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I can't say I hate her (I haven't read much about her), and I think she's pretty, but there is a difference between making a sex tape and being famous for just being wild and nothing else. It does annoy me that there are many talented women out there who are ignored because you have to get a DUI, make a sex tape or flash your crotch to get noticed.

Anyway, back to perfume talk, I never end up buying celeb fragrances, but I am always curious about how they smell and I want to smell this one too._

 
^ I agree, I'm not a kim k fan but I think her sister kourtney is hysterical


----------

